# Werbt einen Freund Blackmoore Horde (PVP)



## Grunzere (13. Januar 2013)

Hi,
Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich 3x schneller leveln kann weil es dauert einfach zu lange alleine zu leveln.
Und wenn ihr eine Plattenklasse spielt kann ich euch wenn ihr lvl 90 seid die hergestellten PVP Teilegeben.
Ich würde mind. 1 char. auf 80 spielen was aber in 3 monaten sehr leicht geht.
Wer Interesse hat soll sich hier im Thread melden.


----------

